# libjabber.so is not usable

## shenliujun

hi, I emerge pidgin 2.4.3 successfully. but when i debug pidgin, get the following error message.

finch -d

localhost ~ # finch -d

(06:48:52) prefs: Reading /root/.purple/prefs.xml

(06:48:52) prefs: Finished reading /root/.purple/prefs.xml

(06:48:52) plugins: probing /usr/lib/finch/gnthistory.so

(06:48:52) plugins: probing /usr/lib/finch/gntgf.so

(06:48:52) plugins: probing /usr/lib/finch/gntclipboard.so

(06:48:52) plugins: probing /usr/lib/finch/gntlastlog.so

(06:48:52) plugins: probing /usr/lib/finch/grouping.so

(06:48:52) plugins: probing /usr/lib/purple-2/libmyspace.so

(06:48:52) plugins: probing /usr/lib/purple-2/libxmpp.so

(06:48:52) util: Reading file xmpp-caps.xml from directory /root/.purple

(06:48:52) util: File /root/.purple/xmpp-caps.xml does not exist (this is not necessarily an error)

(06:48:52) plugins: probing /usr/lib/purple-2/perl.so

(06:48:52) plugins: probing /usr/lib/purple-2/libyahoo.so

(06:48:52) plugins: probing /usr/lib/purple-2/libirc.so

(06:48:52) plugins: probing /usr/lib/purple-2/idle.so

(06:48:52) plugins: probing /usr/lib/purple-2/libsimple.so

(06:48:53) plugins: probing /usr/lib/purple-2/buddynote.so

(06:48:53) plugins: probing /usr/lib/purple-2/psychic.so

(06:48:53) plugins: probing /usr/lib/purple-2/libmsn.so

(06:48:53) plugins: probing /usr/lib/purple-2/offlinemsg.so

(06:48:53) plugins: probing /usr/lib/purple-2/libjabber.so

(06:48:53) plugins: /usr/lib/purple-2/libjabber.so is not usable because the 'purple_init_plugin' symbol could not be found.  Does the plugin call the PURPLE_INIT_PLUGIN() macro?

(06:48:53) plugins: probing /usr/lib/purple-2/liboscar.so

(06:48:53) plugins: /usr/lib/purple-2/liboscar.so is not usable because the 'purple_init_plugin' symbol could not be found.  Does the plugin call the PURPLE_INIT_PLUGIN() macro?

(06:48:53) plugins: probing /usr/lib/purple-2/joinpart.so

(06:48:53) plugins: probing /usr/lib/purple-2/ssl-nss.so

(06:48:53) plugins: probing /usr/lib/purple-2/ssl.so

(06:48:53) plugins: probing /usr/lib/purple-2/newline.so

(06:48:53) plugins: probing /usr/lib/purple-2/libicq.so

(06:48:53) prefs: removing pref /plugins/prpl/oscar/show_idle

(06:48:53) plugins: probing /usr/lib/purple-2/log_reader.so

(06:48:53) plugins: probing /usr/lib/purple-2/statenotify.so

(06:48:53) plugins: probing /usr/lib/purple-2/autoaccept.so

(06:48:53) plugins: probing /usr/lib/purple-2/ssl-gnutls.so

(06:48:53) plugins: probing /usr/lib/purple-2/libaim.so

(06:48:53) prefs: /purple/status/scores/offline changed, scheduling save.

(06:48:53) prefs: /purple/status/scores/available changed, scheduling save.

(06:48:53) prefs: /purple/status/scores/invisible changed, scheduling save.

(06:48:53) prefs: /purple/status/scores/away changed, scheduling save.

(06:48:53) prefs: /purple/status/scores/extended_away changed, scheduling save.

(06:48:53) prefs: /purple/status/scores/idle changed, scheduling save.

(06:48:53) prefs: /purple/status/scores/offline_msg changed, scheduling save.

(06:48:53) util: Reading file accounts.xml from directory /root/.purple

(06:48:53) util: Reading file status.xml from directory /root/.purple

(06:48:53) certificate: CertificateVerifier x509, singleuse requested but not found.

(06:48:53) certificate: CertificateVerifier singleuse registered

(06:48:53) certificate: CertificatePool x509, ca requested but not found.

(06:48:53) certificate: CertificateScheme x509 requested but not found.

(06:48:53) certificate/x509/ca: Lazy init failed because an X.509 Scheme is not yet registered. Maybe it will be better later.

(06:48:53) certificate/x509/ca: Init failed, probably because a dependency is not yet registered. It has been deferred to later.

(06:48:53) certificate: CertificatePool ca registered

(06:48:53) certificate: CertificatePool x509, tls_peers requested but not found.

(06:48:53) certificate: CertificatePool tls_peers registered

(06:48:53) certificate: CertificateVerifier x509, tls_cached requested but not found.

(06:48:53) certificate: CertificateVerifier tls_cached registered

(06:48:53) prefs: /purple/logging/format changed, scheduling save.

(06:48:53) prefs: /purple/logging/format changed, scheduling save.

(06:48:53) prefs: /purple/proxy/type changed, scheduling save.

(06:48:53) prefs: /purple/proxy/host changed, scheduling save.

(06:48:53) prefs: /purple/proxy/port changed, scheduling save.

(06:48:53) prefs: /purple/proxy/username changed, scheduling save.

(06:48:53) prefs: /purple/proxy/password changed, scheduling save.

(06:48:53) certificate: CertificateScheme x509 requested but not found.

(06:48:53) certificate: CertificateScheme x509 registered

(06:48:53) stun: using server

gntmain: setting up IO ( :Cool: 

my emerge info:

localhost ~ # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.4.4 (default-linux/x86/2007.0, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.5-r0, 2.6.24-gentoo-r3 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.24-gentoo-r3 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1500MHz

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 09 Jul 2008 13:04:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p17-r1

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.1.4

dev-lang/python:     2.4.3-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.9

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.61

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.14

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.17-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -mcpu=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -mcpu=i686 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.osuosl.org/ "

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="acl apache2 berkdb cli cracklib crypt dri gdbm gpm iconv isdnlog midi mudflap mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly openmp pam pcre perl php pppd python readline reflection session spl ssl tcpd unicode x86 xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="apm ark chips cirrus cyrix dummy fbdev glint i128 i740 i810 imstt mach64 mga neomagic nsc nv r128 radeon rendition s3 s3virge savage siliconmotion sis sisusb tdfx tga trident tseng v4l vesa vga via vmware voodoo"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, LINGUAS, MAKEOPTS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

why  /usr/lib/purple-2/libjabber.so is not usable because the 'purple_init_plugin' symbol could not be found.  Does the plugin call the PURPLE_INIT_PLUGIN() macro?

anyone help me?

Gtalk: shenliujun@gmail.com

----------

## jekyll

I had the same problem.  After reading a couple of other threads, they suggested that you totally remove pidgin before installing again. 

Now it starts up fine.....  So try a emerge -C pidgin && emerge pidgin

-jekyll

----------

## shenliujun

i unemerge pidgin

emerge -C pidgin 

and then emerge pidgin again, but still display above error.

why?

----------

